# Silver from X-Ray How much g/kg of X-ray?



## Geld Konig (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone knows how much grams of silver we can get from X-ray( in media -avarage)? How much we should pay for 1 Kg of X-ray?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 19, 2010)

check this link;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=3735&hilit=xray+silver&start=60


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 21, 2010)

Geld Konig:

Yeah!!!!...read that post.

Be careful about radiographies because there are two typesld films(made with silver halide ) and new films( made with silver behenate).The last have considerably less silver so you have to be able to recognize them.Here are some tricks:

OLD:They are black,all letters are written with a typewriter,if dip in CHLOROX(sodium hypochlorite) the black stain is gone.

NEW:They are blue,all letters are pretty because are written by a computer,if dip in CHLOROX the black stain remains.

If films are undeveloped then use GSP´s advice:use a cigarrete and put it near the film for a couple of seconds:

OLD: nothing happens

NEW: A black stain is formed

Old radiographies are lihgt sensitive and new radiographies are heat sensitive so development processes(and emulsions) are different.

I am telling you these advices because people who sell radiographies want to sell them to you as silver halide type.From my own experience,old films have 12 gr/kg,new films have 5 gr/kg.Here in Mexico, the crooks sell 1 kg of radiographies in $30 pesos(2.34 USD) and all films are new type,so keep your eyes open on what type of radiographies you are buying.

Anyway,you can process both types with NaOH and some additives,like ethyl alcohol.

I hope it helps.

Kindest regards.

Deus te abençoe

Manuel


----------



## Texas (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Juan Manuel, I can not believe that:
From my own experience,old films have 12 gr/kg,new films have 5 gr/kg


I did use your process with oxalic acid, and the result of black radiograph is 5 - 7 gr/kg. what method use you to obtain your results? or, i did something wrong?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 31, 2010)

Texas said:


> Hi Juan Manuel, I can not believe that:
> From my own experience,old films have 12 gr/kg,new films have 5 gr/kg
> 
> I did use your process with oxalic acid, and the result of black radiograph is 5 - 7 gr/kg. what method use you to obtain your results? or, i did something wrong?



I see a little confusion here.

Mainly, the old film that Manuel discusses is Rare Earth (RE) film. As far as I know, it is the last type of x-ray film made that uses wet developing. Surely, though, even though supplanted by DryView, some RE film is still in use. If it is undeveloped (green), it will average a little over 12g/kg of silver. If developed (black), it will average about 7g/kg. The more black there is, the more silver it contains. Some, like chest shots, have much less black and can run as low as 4g/kg. Your results of 5-7g/kg for developed (black) RE film sound right in line to me

What Manuel calls new film is developed by heat, rather than by wet chemistry. The Kodak brand name for this film is DryView, although other companies make it. It can vary in value from about 3-7g/kg, depending on who made it and, probably, there are different types. Undeveloped DryView looks like a slightly foggy sheet of clear blue (usually) plastic. When developed by heat, the heated areas turn black. Developed Dryview has the same value as undeveloped Dryview, since no silver is removed during developing, unlike the Rare Earth film mentioned above.

If you hold a cigarette lighter underneath, and about an inch away (or a little closer), from a piece of undeveloped DryView, it will immediately turn black in that area. You can do the same on any clear (non-black) area (the borders, e.g.) of developed Dryview. Please note that, if you do the same with developed RE film, and if you hold the flame there long enough, it will burn and turn black (or, black/brown). So, this requires a little experience. You should get samples of each and compare the results.

My film chart in the link above, from jimdoc, is extremely accurate. It is based on 1000s of assays and yields of many millions of pounds of processed scrap film. In the chart, 0.1 tr.oz./pound = about 7g/kg.

Here's another thread where I discussed film scrap in more detail.
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=7361&p=67555&hilit=dryview#p67555


----------



## Texas (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, this is my first question, and answers me Goldsilverpro!!, thank you, look, I know the diference in dryview and x ray conventional, I was read here, because in the green film, I recovery .21 oz lb, aprox 10 or 12 grs kg, and Manuel says recovery 5 gr kg in new film, for this i can not believe in her result, or maybe, you have the reason, and in Mexico still use rare earth film.

I like much your forum, i not post, because first likes me read all information, to me, Harold_V, Lazersteve,Juan Manuel and you, have a lot of knowledge, I am recovering silver from x ray and litho, and later...Gold
Thanks again


----------

